# Anyone else with Cummins MAP sensor problems?



## croq (Nov 10, 2008)

I have a 08 5500 and the MAP sensor went out in November. Dodge din't have the part. I was told it would be Jan before it arrived. I am now told it will be the middle of April. What is up with Dodge that you can't get parts? What problems could this create with with the engine?

_______________

08 5500 4X4 Crew cab
Western V plow
Stainless Dumpbed
Stainless Spreader
Everything runs off of HYD


----------



## AA+ Landscaping (Nov 12, 2008)

I think dodge is having a real problem with the 6.7. They have a emission systems prolem. They made ultralow emission and they are getting cloged up!! They could be on back order or making a better one. I was told to run with gakbrake on all the time. Also don't idle truck for more then 10 min. They said that in spring they sould have a pcm/ecm update and should fix the prolems


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

Go to Cummins and get the MAP (Manifold Absolute Pressure) sensor. Don't EVER go to a Dodge dealership to get a Cummins part.

A. It's cheaper, and...

B. It's guaranteed to be a genuine Cummins replacement part. (Guess where Dodge goes to get all of their Cummins stuff?)


----------



## croq (Nov 10, 2008)

The problem is that the truck only has 4000 miles and they won't warranty it if I do it.


----------



## Booman70 (Feb 7, 2007)

Call your local Cummins dealer to see if they have it then cause a stink at the dealer if they wont go get one for you.


----------

